# R35 Skyline pics



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

This looks BADAZZZ


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks cool!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

it's just sad that the R35 is the G35 over here. doesn't even have awd or turbo at the moment. i hope they at least make it faster than the Z over there. sad, sad stuff.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

is that really th skyline 35? pic quality sucks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hgmmmm i thought those are just some pictures that some guy made one day... that they were guessing how the R35 would looks, that isn't how it will look, look at the R35 nothing like that, it will be closer then to the R35 concept then those pics right there, sorry to burst ur bubble


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yup... those are very very *very* early concept pics... i was excited when i first saw them... too bad they're moot now.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The new GTR will NOT look like those cars at all - and thats a bad thing. These renditions are truly amazing and it is my opinion that due to the beauty of these pics everyone was kinda expecting the new R35 to closely resemble them. When people saw just how ugly the new GTR concept is especially when compared to these stunning images, it was naturally panned.

These concepts are nothing short of awe inspiring and its a natural evolution from the R32 to the R33 to the R34. They would have made a natural R35. This new block design motif that Nissan wants to dump off on the GTR will come back to haunt them, IMO. The GTR wasn't broke, so there was no need to fix it.


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

How about this concept? Does anybody know if this is an actual picture? Or is it photoshopped? I hope it's real!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

looks photochopped to me


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

I think these are suppose to be the new Skyline.

http://164.46.112.185/Pic/pic083/004pic.jpg

http://164.46.112.185/Pic/pic083/005pic.jpg


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

SER240Z said:


> *I think these are suppose to be the new Skyline.
> 
> http://164.46.112.185/Pic/pic083/004pic.jpg
> 
> http://164.46.112.185/Pic/pic083/005pic.jpg *


Yes, that *is* the current model Skyline. However, we are talking about the GTR, which is different.

For 03, they dropped the GTR trim level and just had the Skyline (which you showed pics of). The GTR is supposed to come back into the lineup as a separate model in a couple years.


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh, thanks for the info. I didn't know that they dropped the GTR model. It's amazing what you learn on these boards.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

I just hope the new GT-R will be sicker than ever!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the 2nd pic.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i like the rims on that skyline concept....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!

Not every Skyline is a GT-R! 
The G35 coupe and sedan ARE SKYLINES in everything but name.
It has more power than previous non GT-R Skylines, and I think the styling is outstanding.

It sucks that there is not a GT-R model out right now, but that's going to change.
I think that when the GT-R does make it over here, it will resemble the G35 coupe quite a bit.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

did anyone hear that nissan might be using the AWD system from the skyline on the 2004/2005 maxima's? i just read that it is rumored that they might make an AWD maxima coming out soon. makes you wonder....


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The funny thing about so many people complaining about there not being a GTR out right now or that the new Skyline isn't a real Skyline because its not like an R32, R33, or R34 is that these same people bitching couldn't afford the new GTR even if it were here!

Since they cannot pony up around $25,000USD for an R32 GTR, there is no way ion hell they could pony up the money necessary for a new GTR.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL so true scourge hell I am just glad we get it over here now. I have no problem owning a G35 I know I can't afford either but I sure as hell wouldn't turn down them if I couldnt just because it's not a GTR the G35's are sick as hell. Speaking of sick as hell and skyline's yesterday at the meet there was a R34 GTR V Spec II Nur. I would post the pics of it but me scanner doesn't work and well I dont even have the film developed yet LOL. But I know Ry did at altimas.net apparently it was a 2002 I was just shocked to see one in person and well pleased. Does anyone know if Bride seats come stock in that model?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Was the NUR white?*



Rama said:


> *LOL so true scourge hell I am just glad we get it over here now. I have no problem owning a G35 I know I can't afford either but I sure as hell wouldn't turn down them if I couldnt just because it's not a GTR the G35's are sick as hell. Speaking of sick as hell and skyline's yesterday at the meet there was a R34 GTR V Spec II Nur. I would post the pics of it but me scanner doesn't work and well I dont even have the film developed yet LOL. But I know Ry did at altimas.net apparently it was a 2002 I was just shocked to see one in person and well pleased. Does anyone know if Bride seats come stock in that model? *



I know him if it was the white one from LA.... I have pics of it also


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The thing is, there is now a twin turbo upgrade for the Z33 engine and you know the G35 has the same engine. So, you will soon (I assume the kit will be exported to the USA) be able to get over 500hp from your G35. If you don't think thats impressive since its lacks a GTR badge -


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

scourge said:


> *The thing is, there is now a twin turbo upgrade for the Z33 engine and you know the G35 has the same engine. So, you will soon (I assume the kit will be exported to the USA) be able to get over 500hp from your G35. If you don't think thats impressive since its lacks a GTR badge -  *


Word man, word.

Ever since the VQ block was confirmed for the R35, I've been trying to convince people that it is a GOOD thing, not bad. It's not like the VQ is a crappy engine. So it's not the RB, big whoop. You can get some insane power out of the Z33/V35. The VQ is NOT weak. It's just different is all.

The V35 Skyline definitely earns the Skyline name in my book. I sure would rather have a V35 with the VQ35DE than an R34 with the RB20E.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ezcheese15 said:


> *How about this concept? Does anybody know if this is an actual picture? Or is it photoshopped? I hope it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope... thats the real thing.... the american verion...its already been in several magazines since 2001.... have no clue when its comin out though.... they keep pushin it back.... if you ask me its marketing genius.... can we say 350z marketing


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Christ newbies! NO! This is NOT real. When the real thing comes out, we will hear about it in Japan WAAAAAY before you kids in America do. 

Its one thing to have a contrary opinion, but its another to spread bullshit to people who simply don't know any better.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

> I know him if it was the white one from LA.... I have pics of it also


Yes it was white not for sure if it was from L.A. or not it had dealer plates it showed up at Mossy Oceanside even before the meet may very well be the same one since Skylines are very rare here.

Yes scourge is right we won't know about the next GTR( who knows when it will come out) here in the states for a while I mean right now if it comes out this second it will probably closely if not exactly resemble the G35 Coupe but the next GTR may not even come out with this generation so it's all up in the air as to what it will look like we'll find out eventually. Oh and I didnt know that the twin turbo upgrade pushed the VQ35 over 500HP(yowza) is this at the wheel or the crank?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't have the OPTION magazine anymore so I don't remember. Anyone here read Japanese and have this issue?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

scourge said:


> *The thing is, there is now a twin turbo upgrade for the Z33 engine and you know the G35 has the same engine. So, you will soon (I assume the kit will be exported to the USA) be able to get over 500hp from your G35. If you don't think thats impressive since its lacks a GTR badge -  *


I have been inside the VQ35 engine. No way will it make over 500 and last. You have to replace the rods and pistons as a minimum, the crankshaft is a maybe. It is an open deck block, so you will have to put in some block girdles at the top of the deck.

Overall the design of the engine is awesome. The heads flow as good as most race heads right out of the box. To make more than 450 hp that will last, you will have to do more than just bolt on a turbo kit.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*check this video out*

can you imagine puttin these turbos on your G35, or hey maybe even do it to my 300zx 2+2 hooolllly christ..... I like the look of those stickin out of the hood like that. Damnnnnnn and HP out the ass 1076 HP.http://fasttrackperformance.com/page5/Chow%20movie%20files/ChrisTTGN.wmv


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Even know i hate the weather over here and everything is expensive, there is one good thing and that is i have a choice of every skyline ever made. the import scene is big, In the next two months i will hopefully have a nice standard untouched R32 GTR for around 10K pounds, with less then 50K on the clock. Personaly im not bothered what nissan next bring for an R35, the R32, 33, and 34 will last me a lifetime. It is interesting but an R32 will outperform and keep up with most performance cars that are being produced now and its nearly 14 years old. Pay 10K for 270 HP+ a few add ons and your talking 450HP lets say no more then 5K, so 15K for a car that will kill a new M3 and how much do they cost, I like performance more then looks. The skyline heritage should carry on but now they have teamed with Renault its gona go downhill, the french dont have a clue about performance and if they have a say with the R35 it will be a 2.0 T1 turbo with 100 HP, they suck ass its made me very unhappy


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Renault only has say in styling. Nissan is actually helping Renault with engines and drivetrain for their cars. I think the only Nissan that Renault actually improved on is the Altima. The rest are starting to look like crap. Especially the 2004 SE-R.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

scourge said:


> *Christ newbies! NO! This is NOT real. When the real thing comes out, we will hear about it in Japan WAAAAAY before you kids in America do.
> 
> Its one thing to have a contrary opinion, but its another to spread bullshit to people who simply don't know any better. *


hmmm.... did you even read what i said.... i said "american version".... now tell me... why would you hear about it japan before we would in america... its not like we import every fuckin nissan car from japan... and besides.... if my tellings are false... it doesnt mean im a newbie..... just wrong


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The GTR will debut in Japan before it ever reaches the USA. We will know about here long before you people do. Maybe I was a bit harsh, but after months and months of seeing American kids talk shit like they had inside secrets, it does begin to grate on a persons nerves.


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

Why does it "hurt" u so to listen to the info we get, its what we hear. Why dont u give us al the correct info when it comes out so we dont hurt ur feelings.


----------



## motoracer47 (Jul 23, 2003)

this is a post i put onto another thread, but it works the same here. just my 2 cents, however according to freshalloy, these images came from an official nissan press-relese about the new gtr. (ezcheese images)

the photo ezcheese put up will most likely be the new gtr for usa, the other photos have been out for atleast a year now. The other way to tell that the second photo is indeed the new car is understanding platform sharing. This is something we have all heard, but i think many people dont understand fully how this works. All mass-produced cars use unit body construction. Todays designs see two major sections in the unit body, the lower platform(ie floorpan, suspension subframe mountings, firewalls, ect.)and the upper platform(roof section, rear fenders,bumber supframes, radiator mounting frame, ect..this is a bit simplified) The 350,g35coupe and sedan use the same lower platform, while they each have different upperplatforms.(just as the atlima, and maxima use the same lower platform but different tops)Nissan-Renualt have desinged there platforms to accept all current and future(5year)engine families, while also able to support different wheelbases and overall widhts. If you look closely at the photo ezcheese put up, you will notice that the roofline, a,b,and c pillars are all the same as the g35coupe, while the differences are the obvious things such as fenders(front and rear)bumber treatments,hood ect. The other photos may from a visual standpoint look more like an evolution of the previous skylines, but have no indications of simalar platforms as the other cars, and while most of this is just my 2 cents, i can assure you that nissan-renault will NOT design and build a seperate platform just for the skyline. By the way, if you want to know the engine options, just look at the infinity FX45, this vehicle also uses the g35/350z platform, and is available with a v6 and v8 with all wheel drive. The v8 with all wheel drive is most likely to be the powertrain available for the skyline(my guess, why pay extra for a gtr with the same vq35 thats in the 350z, dosnt make commercial sense). Which means, anycar in the platform range, g35coupe/sedan and 350z could be retrofitted with the v8 and more importantly, with the all wheel drive system. ps sorry for the really long post!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ohhhhh mannnnn..... burn.... thanks motoracer.... wow.... look how many posts hes put..... heh heh... k... ive proved my point... i can move on now


----------



## motoracer47 (Jul 23, 2003)

now thats 14, i must be moving up in the world. 
as far as the car goes, we will see.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yeh.... a couple more posts and youll be a car genius


----------



## motoracer47 (Jul 23, 2003)

lol. could be true, however i need to get through the smart-ass phase first, which is apparently in the mid 40's.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

lmfao.... youll learn soon enough grasshopper


----------



## motoracer47 (Jul 23, 2003)

?ok, sure, whatever you say. look, im done with this, all we are doing at this point is using up bandwidth and server space, if you really had a valid point to make about my post you would have made it, instead, the best you could come up with is to insult my number of posts? Im pretty confident in stating that every member of this forum at one point had 13 posts, does that meen that everyone was a dumbass at some point, i think not. So as you said earlier, ive proved my point and can move on now, but unlike you, i actually will. Post whatever you want, i wont waste my time viewing this thread anymore, so you can go off on me and then tell others how you schooled me and i couldn't come back with anything, yes, i do this for you, my friend....


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

whoa whoa... slow down man... i dont think you realize what happened... here.. ill explain it for you.... i posted something earlier about the american skyline.... so somebody said i was wrong... and i wrong because i was a "newbie"... so when you posted your valid knowledge of the skyline... which i might say was a very good point... i was only bein a smart ass to the guy that called me a newbie.... stating that just because your a newbie to the forum doesnt mean you dont know anything... and i used you to prove my point... i apologize if you took it the wrong way.... i thought you understood what was goin on


----------

